# Do you guys have your eye on Jay Williams?



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Former Bull Jay Williams has been rehabbing hard for slightly over a year from his accident. He's now playing basketball in tournaments, although I've not read any articles about anyone who has seen him. Recently, he was quoted in an article in which he said he was 80-85% back, which was a big surprise, because it was much higher than a figure from another recent article. He plans a return to the NBA either midseason or at the beginning of next year.

Jay has some sort of handshake agreement that the Bulls will have the first chance to sign him. Especially if he wants to come back in the middle of this year, I'm not so sure the Bulls really have a place for him, as we're overloaded with small guards. If John Paxson just isn't interested in making a place for Jay (a big mistake IMO, especially if he gets close to where he was pre injury), he will then start looking for another team. And I believe the Bobcats make the most sense.

First off he's a local guy. And a local hero at that. Secondly, your team has many young players and will lack leadership, something Jay has naturally despite his young age. You also are in need of a quality point guard, as your roster will be taking shape over the next few years. Finally, you have financial flexibility and would have the resources to sign Jay if interest is mutual.

So are you looking out for him? Would you want him? Or do you think he's done?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jay Williams would be an excellent signing by the Bobcats if he amount to more than Bobby Hurley in his career. He still has the potential to be a solid starting PG, but probably not as good as many thought he would.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Going to Duke doesnt make him a local hero, it means half (more like a third) will love the Bobcats, and the rest will run them out of the state.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I think it would be a good risk to take for the Bobcats. As long as he's not expecting a long term or big contract.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This should be a good move for the Bobcats IMO, a short contract should be great. A good risk to take.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm still rooting for this to happen...


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i agree if williams gets back to the form that he used to be in he can still be a potential all star guard and definitely a starter of hart or house


----------

